# Wyndham home resort room upgrade advice needed



## superbgt (Jan 2, 2016)

We are owners in Wyndham Grand Desert is Las Vegas. I go to a convention there every year so it made sense to buy, even though after finding this site I would have bought on the re-sale market instead of new. But my question is in regards to the home resort room upgrade. We were told that if we booked early we would most likely get a free room upgrade. Well last fall, our first stay there, we didn't get an upgrade. We went to a presentation to get more familiar with the Wyndham system (and for free tickets to Ka) and our sales rep said we should have and that maybe I just missed the opportunity to upgrade by not checking. Can anybody help me out here? I want a one bedroom deluxe but if I can book a regular 1 bedroom and get a free upgrade that would make more sense. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 2, 2016)

How many points did you purchase from Wyndham?


----------



## superbgt (Jan 2, 2016)

84,000 and we were given another 216,000 and VIP for 3 years (I think)


----------



## am1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Did you try to upgrade the room?  I would suggest reading a lot and not buying anymore timeshares until well after you understand them.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 2, 2016)

superbgt said:


> 84,000 and we were given another 216,000 and VIP for 3 years (I think)



While you still have VIP, you can upgrade within 30 days prior to check-in, if something is available. A VIP owner can tell you how it works---I only own resale. But, you can only upgrade if there is an unbooked unit available, and that's less likely seeing as how Gold and Platinum owners can do upgrades at 45 and 60 days, respectively.


----------



## Pathways (Jan 2, 2016)

superbgt said:


> We were told that if we booked early we would most likely get a free room upgrade. Well last fall, our first stay there, we didn't get an upgrade. We went to a presentation to get more familiar with the Wyndham system (and for free tickets to Ka) and our sales rep said we should have and that maybe I just missed the opportunity to upgrade by not checking.



When you book has no relevance to upgrades. And no, you shouldn't have gotten one.

You will never just 'receive' an upgrade. You must log on and 'choose' to upgrade if it is available. In your case as a low level VIP that would be as bnoble says, within 30 days 'if' available


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2016)

They might NOT have VIP Silver level ... even with bonus points, they only have 300K. Silver VIP is 400K.

I think THAT is why they don't know HOW to get upgrades .. the salesman SPOKE verses what the contract read.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 2, 2016)

My father is Silver VIP.  If you're VIP, you need to search for the upgrades yourself.  Online, go to "My Membership", then "View Confirmations".  You should see a column "VIP Upgrade Status" during the hours that you can make online reservations.  

It will either be something like "Not in Upgrade Window", "Search for Upgrade", and something else when the reservation has already been upgraded.  Click on the "Search for Upgrade" and the system will automatically tell you if there's an upgrade available.  

You very likely may not see anything available at 30 days, but keep checking because there's a chance someone could cancel a reservation closer to 15 days out. You may want to check a couple times a day. If you see an available upgrade and want it, do the upgrade.  Don't wait. Others will likely be looking.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 2, 2016)

Additionally, there is NO THING within Wyndham where owners at a resort .. say Grand Desert ... are entitled to upgrades .. just because they own points there.

Reminds me of the FREE LIMO rides that the salesmen told me ... buy here and you get free limo service to the Strip, shopping and the airport...


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 2, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Additionally, there is NO THING within Wyndham where owners at a resort .. say Grand Desert ... are entitled to upgrades .. just because they own points there.
> 
> Reminds me of the FREE LIMO rides that the salesmen told me ... buy here and you get free limo service to the Strip, shopping and the airport...



Yes, the upgrade ability is due to the VIP level, and subject to unit availability.  It doesn't matter if it's the home resort or any other Club Wyndham Plus resort you have the reservation at.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 2, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Additionally, there is NO THING within Wyndham where owners at a resort .. say Grand Desert ... are entitled to upgrades .. just because they own points there.
> 
> Reminds me of the FREE LIMO rides that the salesmen told me ... buy here and you get free limo service to the Strip, shopping and the airport...



The free limo was for gold and platinum vips  but I dont think they do it any more


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 3, 2016)

They still had the limo service in October.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2016)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> They still had the limo service in October.



Good to know, thanks


----------



## superbgt (Jan 3, 2016)

CruiseGuy said:


> My father is Silver VIP.  If you're VIP, you need to search for the upgrades yourself.  Online, go to "My Membership", then "View Confirmations".  You should see a column "VIP Upgrade Status" during the hours that you can make online reservations.
> 
> It will either be something like "Not in Upgrade Window", "Search for Upgrade", and something else when the reservation has already been upgraded.  Click on the "Search for Upgrade" and the system will automatically tell you if there's an upgrade available.
> 
> You very likely may not see anything available at 30 days, but keep checking because there's a chance someone could cancel a reservation closer to 15 days out. You may want to check a couple times a day. If you see an available upgrade and want it, do the upgrade.  Don't wait. Others will likely be looking.



Thanks Cruise Guy. I will take your advice. 

I just checked a current reservation that we have and there is a "Check for upgrade" option. I said there was no upgrade available but I put it in my schedule to check on a regular basis. Your advice was a lot more helpful than "Don't buy any more timeshares until you read a lot"
Thanks again.


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 4, 2016)

superbgt said:


> Thanks Cruise Guy. I will take your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That may have been more helpful short term, but long term, the advice you so easily dismissed is even more helpful.  You literally could read it several times in one day.  Don't let the brutal honesty of that advice escape you.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jan 4, 2016)

I have used limo on a few occasions, Slip the driver a nice tip and no need to be a VIP.


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 4, 2016)

dgalati said:


> I have used limo on a few occasions, Slip the driver a nice tip and no need to be a VIP.



That only works for when they are not booked by VIP members.  We stayed there in August.  The limos are no Cadillac Escalades, but those are more comfortable.


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 7, 2016)

wjappraise said:


> That may have been more helpful short term, but long term, the advice you so easily dismissed is even more helpful.  You literally could read it several times in one day.  Don't let the brutal honesty of that advice escape you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree.  Don't buy any more points until you understand the product better.  For most folks, resale is the best way to buy.


----------

